# First Time Joiner!



## ola_pie3012 (Jan 22, 2004)

I havnt ever seen this site before, but was searching for information on ibs. My mum said it might be a good idea to look around for some idea of what i can do for my ibs.I have had IBS since 13 and currently at - 18 am finding it extremely hard to "Keep it in perspective" as everybody keeps telling me. I do not suffer everyday with ibs but i mostly have extreme adominal pain brought on by anyting that i have to do in life that is stressful. I recently had re - sit exams and was unable to attend because i find it so daunting - i dont feel that anyone understands and am constantly fobbed off by my doctor - who says all i need to do is change my diet!.Im currently becoming extremely depressed as i feel that it is depicting where i go and who i see because i hate being in situations where i cannot leave - which panics me!.Has anyone got any help for how to handle these types of situations?x


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

i hear what you are saying about exams. They are very daunting. Have you told your teachers about it? This might be a good move. If you want moreadvice on that let me know on here.Have you tried taking an antispamodic or something like peppermint for your cramping pain? It can be very useful.Have you been diagnosed with IBS? Or its just something you think you may have?What other meds are you taking?Also, where are you from? Im from London and im at uni in roehampton. What about you?Nikki


----------



## abcdef (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi,At my university we have a "special needs" kind of office with professionals who can help assess your needs - the students/clients there range from blind students to dyslexic to people who've had brain surgery to people with anxiety issues... you name it. During exam time, many of these people write in private or semi-private rooms. Actually many of them write all their tests that way. The university provides all of this "free" (meaning it comes with ordinary tuition). You should look into whether your school has a similar service. It would save you a lot of pain and help with your academic career...Good luck!Carrie


----------



## abcdef (Jan 2, 2004)

By the way, I thought I might share one of my little stories with you...I left my very first university exam to go to the toliet and I had really loud gas. After I came back into the classroom, my prof said, "Okay, you can't just leave and go to the washroom in an exam, you have to let me know you're going" and the class broke up laughing. Then another girl went out to the washroom and I realized then that you could hear everything from there in our exam room which was next door. I guess that's why they were laughing.A little school horror story for you. Moral of the story? Maybe to go to the washroom on the next floor down if that ever happens to you or better yet, get priveldges to write in a private room...I can laugh about it now but I'm still pretty embarrassed...Carrie


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

ola_pie3012 I totally understand what u mean. I'm 18 too and although I've only been diagnosed for about 6 months I have always had a few IBS style problems. It really drags me down sometimes cos I feel totally controlled by it. I have D/C so it can be so unpredictable. I've found coming on this forum really useful as there are so many people going through the same thing- even though it doesn't feel like it sometimes!! I'm at uni now and feel under pressure a lot, from work but also from people sometimes, it's hard cos they don't know about my probs but I can't tell them. I don't like going out cos I'm scared I'll be ill.Sometimes I'm fine but the whole IBS thing can sometimes became an anxiety prob too I think...It's so annoying.!! While I was at home for the hols my stomach was more or less ok but now things are all downhill again...I start lectures officially tomorrow so its not good grrrrrrrsorry about that!!!!!! didn't mean to go on for so long.!ZiGGyxxxxxxxhehe


----------



## ola_pie3012 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for the replys its nice to know that im not entirely alone - even if those around me have no idea!Im going Doctors again soon - then im going to the hospital for various scans etc - does anyone know what happens from there?Im already on 'Spasmonal' and Peppermint capsules and although they alleviate it whenever i get anxious it comes back! Im thinking that maybe i have to look at relaxing a bit.I currently trying to sit my A levels in the summer on my own - to see if that helps! no one at the school understands whatsoever and im treated like im trying to get away with something.


----------



## lindy_metz (Feb 4, 2004)

*ola_pie3012* When your school is being insensitive a letter from your doctor goes a long way. This is what I did during my GCSEs, where my school wasn't saying yes or no on the idea, but the letter from the doctor made them take notice. Also point out that the less anxious you are, the more you can focus on the exam. That's sounds patronising, you're probably all too aware of it







, but teachers just love good statistics for the league tables! They should do everything to make sure you get the grade you deserve.I hope everything is sorted out as quickly as possible!P.S. People tell me to "keep it in perspective" and "just get on with things" as well. It's all-too-easy to say.


----------



## uafsgirl (Jan 27, 2004)

Ola_pie I know how you feel. School is so overwhelming when you are dealing with stomach and anxiety issues. The good news is eventually it will pass. It may seem like a slow process but things will get better. I used to dwell on my IBS so much I seemed depressed all the time and could barely go to school. Now I am learning that it doesn't have to rule your life. I used to have a hard time going out because of fear that I would have a flare up and panic. Anxiety is worse to me than IBS itself. Some things that have worked for me is not medications or some quick fix. Building up my self confidence is what has helped me. Read something inspirational. Also just having friends to have fun with or just talking on the phone with helps. Look at the positive things of life and I promise it will help.


----------

